# Breed?



## WindyIndy (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey everyone sorry for the silence lately, been a busy year. I have the chance at buying this guy for a stud. Do you think he's full katahdin, half dorper?


----------



## WindyIndy (Mar 18, 2018)

Their asking $150,does he seem like he would be worth that? I got rid of my ram this year and he was a wonderful one and don't want to settle for less


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 18, 2018)

He looks mostly dorper to me.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 18, 2018)

And $150 is the standard bottom dollar for a ram, around me.


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 1, 2018)

So I guess now they say he doesn't shed out, it's a friend who's brother is selling him and the brother said he doesn't know breeds. In the picture it looks like he would shed, so I don't know. Might be safer not to. Ram are anywhere from $75-300 around here depending on if it's a lamb or proven.


----------

